# Kinky



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I have your attention, I need to find a solution to kinked track. I previously posted a similar photo labelled "Deer Tracks."
I have read many posts about bending track for curves, but in this case I am looking for a solution to "UN-BEND" track.
Is there a way to take the rails out and run them through the rail bender to un-bend them? Would this also take out the bend in vertical direction?
Should I just try to bend it over a bench? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thnik you are going to have to cut the kinked section out. But You might try a single track bender. You may have to run it through several times. Run it through as if you are going to bend it. Then run it trough as if you are trying to straighten it out. You may have to heat it to make it more flesable. I an not sure about the heating part. Any way that is what I would attempt. Please lit is know of your progress. 

Do you have granite counter tops in your house? You can use the granite tops to check if the hump is out of the rail. You might put feeler guages under either side of the hump and press down with a drill press or bearing press. Increace the the number of feeler guages with each try of the press. At some point it may take the hump out. 

You are ging to have to remove the ties.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

It may be more work than what you're willing to invest, but I've always thought that you could use the principles used in wire/tubing straighteners and apply them to a rail straightening tool. Where the rollers would be changeable to accept various rail codes, and now that the price of rail has increased so drastically (i.e. both new and used) having the ability to salvage damaged rail would be a real asset..

In thinking about it, since I don't think this is your first encounter, nor will it likely be your last maybe over the long haul it would be worth the investment in creating the tool.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been able to work a kink out by turning it over on an anvil and hammering the kink with a 1/4" flat nose punch. Work both tracks at the same time and to both sides of the kiink. It is a slow process but it works.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Better off replacing that section. 
The brass is now work hardened at that spot, without annealing it will never lay flat. 
No matter how close you get it, you will always see the imperfection as trains roll over it. 
Looks like you only need to cut out a foot or so, where it is severly bent. Rail clamps and you're good to go.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the one with the sharp corner, - cut out four inches. 
or, if you have patience, take out the rails and treat them one by one cautiously with a small hammer. 
it is not difficult, just takes time and patience. 

the upper one on the pic. just put something below the ends and step on it (cautiously)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, you didn't say how the track go that way. I assume deer or sasquatch :-O I agree with the others that if the track is bent vertical, might be best to cut that section out. Horizontal bends can be worked out with a rail bender, the direction they are intended to bend.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Like the Surgeons say......"When in Doubt......Cut it out"









I would try all the suggestions posted here.....What you got to loose? Might have some fun in the mean time

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ow!

"Crooked as a snake with arthritis!"


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 

Pull the ties off of the rail heat the bent area with a torch you don't have to get it red hot just get it hot. Wear gloves after the rail AIR COOLS, work the kink out one rail at a time. When you put it back to gether mix the rails with other pieces of track and you will get it close to streight with a little work. You don't want to hammer it. work with your hand over a hard streight edge. Check for level and that the twist is out. Rail bender won't take the verticle bend/twist out. Heating the rail will relax the moelecules a little. If you cool with water you will harden the rail again. 

Howard


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Richard, 

If you have a dual rail bender, like the new Aristo or the older EasyBend duoTrak bender you might be able to save them. 

I had 3 sections this year that got damaged from the local dear. Several from the previous years. I think there were maybe 8 sections total. None were as severe as your worst one shown in the top picture, but several were close to the three in the middle picture. I was able to save all of mine. 

What worked best was putting the rail on a flat surface. For the ones that were the worst, I carefully bent by hand, downward, or upwards, to get the rail close to level. Your first picture would be the one I would do this with. The three in the second picture I would just use the rail bender without trying to straiten by hand. 

I then used the rail bender and by over bending them in each direction a half dozen to a dozen times or so, back and forth. They eventually came back close to normal, with only a slight hint there was ever a problem. 

I also corrected two without removing them from my layout, but it seemed to work better with the ones removed and straitened on a flat surface. I was getting caught up on stones, when trying to do it on the layout. It did work, but was harder. 

Now I wish I had taken a picture of the before and after. Darn…..

Good luck and please post your results.

Regards,
Mark


----------

